# Angeln am Wyler Meer



## radix (8. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen freunde es aktiven Angelsports 

meine Frage ist ,ob ich mit de grote Vispass am Wyler Meer / Wjilerbergmeer (Grenze Holland Deutschland) angeln darf.

Ich möchte mal wieder bischen Stippen und mit Pose angeln. Oder kennt ihr andere alternativen Orte im Raum Gennep/Hejien.

liebe Grüße
radix


----------



## christian84 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Wyler Meer*

hi ne dafst du nicht da das wyler meer nur mit der deutschen karte zu befischen ist. das wyler bergmeer ist hinter der niederländischen grenze, das heisst du brauchst den vispass für die angelei.

mfg


----------



## lacosta1 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Wyler Meer*

Hallo.
Das Wylermeer ist an den ASV Kleve verpachtet.
Soviel ich weiß geben die dafür Gastkarten aus.
Kuck mal unter ASV Kleve haben auch ne Homepage.
#h
MfG


----------

